# Sorry *TMI* Disgusting OH



## Sandie_Cali

I am so disgusted at my OH, I am at a loss of words, I even threw up.

We have not DTD in 9 weeks and before that months. Well we have been discussing it and discussing it and I kept telling him if he was not interested in me then he should leave.

Lo an behold, We were having a great night and I was hoping we would have playtime or something would happen. I started making dinner we wanted breakfast for dinner I went into the bathroom to ask him what kinda eggs he wanted and there he was in the shower MASTERBATING!!!! I got sooo pissed off, I couldnt believe he was doing this sh*t when I had not even a day before said I wanted to have sex. In my own home, while I was there for him to have sex with ME not his fricken HAND!!!:growlmad::growlmad: 

I am so angry with him right now and called him selfish and everyother word in the books. I told him I did not want to be with him and he made me SICK. What he did was WRONG and HURTFUL. Here I am in the same house wanting to have sex cause its been a while and there he is in the fricken shower having sex with himself!!!!

I was so disgusted I threw up and stayed in the room the rest of the night, I didnt even finish cooking dinner, I threw it away. I am sooo hurt, disgustedm, let down, and feel unwanted.

I dont want to be here anymore, I dont want to be in the f**ked up relationship. He says he loves you but cant have sex with you. I cant stand being touched by him, muchless look at him. I Hate His Guts for putting me through this. He discusses me.:cry::cry:


----------



## lepaskilf

It's awful hun, and I feel like I'm going through the exact same thing.... The next step will be to catch him at it!!!......... Just one thing though? Why are you posting in this section??


----------



## LittleMadam

Some men can be incredibly selfish and thoughtless. Unless he has good points you haven't mentioned, dump his ass and buy yourself a vibrator.:D


----------



## gemabee

sorry ur upset hun but i think u've posted this in the wrong section??


----------



## scottishgal89

gemabee said:


> sorry ur upset hun but i think u've posted this in the wrong section??

:wacko: Thats what I was thinking.

Sorry he did that to you though :hugs:


----------



## miss.kayleigh

All men masterbate.. it's natural? I do understand why you are upset though but don't break p with him over it men do it even if they have regular sex they are just perves :shrug:


----------



## Sandie_Cali

I posted on this section because I was upset, I am in a catch 22 and even though I have an OH we have been on separate pages for so long I feel single and feel I will be in the near future. There are many other women who have OHs and feel single that have posted, I did not think it would be a problem.


----------



## gemabee

Sandie_Cali said:


> I posted on this section because I was upset, I am in a catch 22 and even though I have an OH I feel single. There are any other women who have OHs on here and feel single, I did not think it would be a problem.

u may feel single... but u are not.
i am too angry bout this to say anymore.
go to the thread titled 'some people'... read the entire thread nd u will see why u should not have posted in here.


----------



## teal

Being single and feeling single aren't comparable :nope:


----------



## Sandie_Cali

First of all, I apologize and did not mean to offend anyone with my post, I read the suggested post by gem. I apologize if I offended anyone here, it wont happen again.

Gem: I understand where you are coming from I was a single mother for years. But I feel your anger was inappropriate and I dont appreciate it being taken out on me.

I posted because I was extremly upset and because he had told me we were done and he was picking up his stuff. But for some reason he did not leave. I honestly thought we were through.

You dont know me and what I have been through and am going through and your post on my thread was inappropriate, if you have a problem with my posts, have the decency to message me in private; dont put it out there and humiliate me, belittle me and make me feel anyless than I already feel, I did not post on here to make any of you feel that way nor rub anything in your faces. It came from my heart and I was extremely upset. 

So in the future Gem, dont respond to any of my posts expecially if they are going to be with anger or rancor.

I wont be posting in this section whether I am single or not, we are here to support eachother not single people out and bash them.

I apologize again and hope you will all find the happiness you rightly deserve.


----------



## scottishgal89

Gemabee's post was not inappropriate, AT ALL!
Many more will have thought it.
You have an OH so should have posted this in the Relationships section.
You are not a single parent, not the same thing even if you feel alone


----------



## jen1604

Gem's post wasn't innapropriate :nope:

We understand you're upset but can you not see your post was about your partner?!And was an issue that would never apply to any of us.Lots of us aren't single through choice,or because we want to be.So how can you expect those people to have sympathy for something about your partner masturbating?Single parents area is a sanctuary for those days when we are feeling like crap,I know I had a tearful moment this morning and just wanted to be in here because we KNOW in here there are going to be no OH rants and anyone else rubbing in that we are alone IYWKIM? So seeing someone in here talking about their OH,its a shock to the system.

If you were a single parent,you would be welcomed with open arms though,don't feel you wouldn't or that there is hostility to you,just wasn't the appropriate outlet for your vent.
x


----------



## gemabee

Sandie_Cali said:


> Gem: I understand where you are coming from I was a single mother for years. But I feel your anger was inappropriate and I dont appreciate it being taken out on me.

i haven't taken anythin out on u... stop bein silly... i informed u that u shouldn't have posted in the single parents forum somethin that was completely innappropriate nd that in u doin that u had angered me... how is that innapropriate??



Sandie_Cali said:


> I posted because I was extremly upset and because he had told me we were done and he was picking up his stuff. But for some reason he did not leave. I honestly thought we were through.

at NO point in any of ur posts did u say this... u are now tryin to justify urself.



Sandie_Cali said:


> You dont know me and what I have been through and am going through and *your post on my thread was inappropriate, if you have a problem with my posts, have the decency to message me in private*; dont put it out there and humiliate me, belittle me and make me feel anyless than I already feel, I did not post on here to make any of you feel that way nor rub anything in your faces. It came from my heart and I was extremely upset.
> 
> *So in the future Gem, dont respond to any of my posts expecially if they are going to be with anger or rancor.*

don't post somethin on a PUBLIC forum if u only want the replies to be in ur favour... its funny how there were other people who said negative things / said u had offended them / agreed with my train of thought... yet you only take offense with me!?



Sandie_Cali said:


> I wont be posting in this section whether I am single or not, we are here to support eachother not single people out and bash them.

the women on this forum are an amazin support network to each other.
i have never felt as much love nd kindness on a forum as i have this one.
how dare u imply anythin else... the point of the matter is... u posted somethin in the *single* section when u are not single... when u were questioned on this... u got on the defensive nd nd made the situation worse... nd angered people (ie me!).

then u got on the offensive... in ur post u have openly attacked me.

pretty ridiculous considerin the first thing i ever said to u was 'i'm sorry ur upset'...!


----------



## emmi26

hello 
not been in here before but im a regular in third tri !! i have to admit i was a bit unsure wheather i was in the right place when i read this post im single and thought everyone else in here was too and although im sure op didnt mean offence it confused me why the op posted about a relationship in here ? 
then i read some comments and was glad others felt the same way !!!


----------



## jen1604

emmi26 said:


> hello
> not been in here before but im a regular in third tri !! i have to admit i was a bit unsure wheather i was in the right place when i read this post im single and thought everyone else in here was too and although im sure op didnt mean offence it confused me why the op posted about a relationship in here ?
> then i read some comments and was glad others felt the same way !!!

Welcome to single parenting section Emmi :flower: 

You'll find lots of support here,we're a great group of ladies (if I do say so myself ;) ) :hugs:


----------



## teal

Hello and welcome Emmi :hugs: xx


----------



## emmi26

jen1604 said:


> emmi26 said:
> 
> 
> hello
> not been in here before but im a regular in third tri !! i have to admit i was a bit unsure wheather i was in the right place when i read this post im single and thought everyone else in here was too and although im sure op didnt mean offence it confused me why the op posted about a relationship in here ?
> then i read some comments and was glad others felt the same way !!!
> 
> Welcome to single parenting section Emmi :flower:
> 
> You'll find lots of support here,we're a great group of ladies (if I do say so myself ;) ) :hugs:Click to expand...

thanks :hugs:
quite like it in here already im glad theres a section for us !!!


----------



## gemabee

yeh its lovely in here em :D
i'm glad ur in here now... can u keep these ladies updated as well when i go into labour??
xx


----------



## scottishgal89

gemabee said:


> yeh its lovely in here em :D
> i'm glad ur in here now... can u keep these ladies updated as well when i go into labour??
> xx

Just realised you have one day to go!!! EEEEE :happydance:

How you feeling?

xx


----------



## gemabee

~daisychain~ said:


> gemabee said:
> 
> 
> yeh its lovely in here em :D
> i'm glad ur in here now... can u keep these ladies updated as well when i go into labour??
> xx
> 
> Just realised you have one day to go!!! EEEEE :happydance:
> 
> How you feeling?
> 
> xxClick to expand...

huuuuuuuuuuuuuuuge :haha:
i was spendin agains on all these natural induction methods (apart from dtd obviously!)... but now i'm jus takin it easy... he'll come when he's ready.
he will be here at some point in the next 2 weeks... that is a fact... but its now up to him when thats gonna be :D
xx


----------



## scottishgal89

Yeah I tried everything under the sun (also apart from dtd). Nothing worked though.
I had my waters broken at 12days overdue...
It was so hard to chill at that stage. You just want LO out for a cuddle and so you don't need to go to the loo 20times a night. :haha:
I'm excited for ya. Everyone is having one just now. Making me broody :blush:
My niece arrived today :)
Can't wait for the updates, I'll just need to stalk you till then xx


----------



## LittleMadam

Like most of you, I did think it was a little odd that the OP was posted in this section. However, Sandie obviously had her reasons for posting here so rather than criticising her for it (because she wasn't single, of all things!) , we should be given her the advice she seeks. As far I am concerned, though this forum caters to single parents, anyone can post. I may not be in a relationship but that won't stop me from posting in the "relationship" forum should I need help/advice/or the need to vent in front of that particular audience.


----------



## gemabee

here we go back to square one...
i really should leave this alone... but i can't drag myself away as hard as i try...
for a start... offence was taken because the post was highly inappropriate for this section... not because the op is not single.
however from now on if i feel a post is inappropriate nd should be moved i will contact a mod / admin.
i find BnB (nd this section especially)... extremely helpful nd supportive... nd ofcourse anyone can post in any section they feel necessary... but sometimes its possible for a post to be inappropriate... nd on this occassion - cause offence.
this forum is like real life... people don't always get on nd obviously opinions will differ... BUT i never intended sandie to be hurt or belittled... nd i don't want her to feel like this... at the same time, i'm allowed an opinion... i stand by it.

can we go back to playing nice now please??


----------



## jen1604

Gem I am going to PM you random fun questions because I am becoming actually concerned about your stress level,ok? x


----------



## gemabee

jen1604 said:


> Gem I am going to PM you random fun questions because I am becoming actually concerned about your stress level,ok? x

try slippin a joke or 2 in there as well... need to try nd get this bp down :haha:


----------



## scottishgal89

Try relax hun :hugs:


----------



## teal

gemabee said:


> jen1604 said:
> 
> 
> Gem I am going to PM you random fun questions because I am becoming actually concerned about your stress level,ok? x
> 
> try slippin a joke or 2 in there as well... need to try nd get this bp down :haha:Click to expand...

Sending you hugs :hugs: xx


----------



## suzanne108

Sandie_Cali said:


> I am so disgusted at my OH, I am at a loss of words, I even threw up.
> 
> We have not DTD in 9 weeks and before that months. Well we have been discussing it and discussing it and I kept telling him if he was not interested in me then he should leave.
> 
> Lo an behold, We were having a great night and I was hoping we would have playtime or something would happen. I started making dinner we wanted breakfast for dinner I went into the bathroom to ask him what kinda eggs he wanted and there he was in the shower MASTERBATING!!!! I got sooo pissed off, I couldnt believe he was doing this sh*t when I had not even a day before said I wanted to have sex. In my own home, while I was there for him to have sex with ME not his fricken HAND!!!:growlmad::growlmad:
> 
> I am so angry with him right now and called him selfish and everyother word in the books. I told him I did not want to be with him and he made me SICK. What he did was WRONG and HURTFUL. Here I am in the same house wanting to have sex cause its been a while and there he is in the fricken shower having sex with himself!!!!
> 
> I was so disgusted I threw up and stayed in the room the rest of the night, I didnt even finish cooking dinner, I threw it away. I am sooo hurt, disgustedm, let down, and feel unwanted.
> 
> I dont want to be here anymore, I dont want to be in the f**ked up relationship. He says he loves you but cant have sex with you. I cant stand being touched by him, muchless look at him. I Hate His Guts for putting me through this. He discusses me.:cry::cry:

I understand you're upset but looking at it from an outsiders POV I really don't see anything wrong with him masturbating :shrug: I definitely wouldn't leave him for that reason alone. 

Also, thought I'd add that if you do become single you will be very welcome here. As are people who might be in rocky relationships and are wanting advice on being single :flower: I think your thread was probably more appropriate for the relationships section just because there would be more people in there to advise you or people that might be in similar situations. Personally I find it hard to relate to your problem because I can't even remember what having an OH is like :dohh: nor do I want to ;)


----------



## lepaskilf

Why is gemabee getting stressed about it?


----------



## jen1604

lepaskilf said:


> Why is gemabee getting stressed about it?

Because there are 2 threads of direct arguments between gemabee and original poster and baby is due tomorrow so as I'm sure you know its a heavy/tired/stressful time anyway but all is calm and well now :flower:

(Not trying to sound condescending,just dont want it kicking off again)


----------



## LittleMadam

Gem,

I'm pretty sure you weren't trying to hurt anyones feelings but you basically said, in an earlier post, that Sandie should not have posted on the singles forum. Why? Am guessing because of the nature of topic (which was sexual.) The thing is if the original poster had been single, I doubt the thread would have bothered you one bit.

And as to what you said about voicing your opinion, yes! After all, that's what these forums are all about.

All the best with the delivery!!


----------



## scottishgal89

but shes not single....

feeling single but isnt- as spoken about in 'some people' thread

nothing to do with it being about something sexual

:shrug:


----------



## whoops

LittleMadam said:


> Gem,
> 
> I'm pretty sure you weren't trying to hurt anyones feelings but you basically said, in an earlier post, that Sandie should not have posted on the singles forum. Why? Am guessing because of the nature of topic (which was sexual.) The thing is if the original poster had been single, I doubt the thread would have bothered you one bit.
> 
> And as to what you said about voicing your opinion, yes! After all, that's what these forums are all about.
> 
> All the best with the delivery!!

IMO, it's the equivalent of posting in the TTC section asking for advice about an unplanned pregnancy... it's a real problem for the OP and she needs support and advice, but here is not the appropriate section.


----------



## jen1604

whoops said:


> LittleMadam said:
> 
> 
> Gem,
> 
> I'm pretty sure you weren't trying to hurt anyones feelings but you basically said, in an earlier post, that Sandie should not have posted on the singles forum. Why? Am guessing because of the nature of topic (which was sexual.) The thing is if the original poster had been single, I doubt the thread would have bothered you one bit.
> 
> And as to what you said about voicing your opinion, yes! After all, that's what these forums are all about.
> 
> All the best with the delivery!!
> 
> IMO, it's the equivalent of posting in the TTC section asking for advice about an unplanned pregnancy... it's a real problem for the OP and she needs support and advice, but here is not the appropriate section.Click to expand...


Exactly!!I might see if we can get this thread locked,its just going round in circles?x


----------



## LittleMadam

whoops said:


> LittleMadam said:
> 
> 
> Gem,
> 
> I'm pretty sure you weren't trying to hurt anyones feelings but you basically said, in an earlier post, that Sandie should not have posted on the singles forum. Why? Am guessing because of the nature of topic (which was sexual.) The thing is if the original poster had been single, I doubt the thread would have bothered you one bit.
> 
> And as to what you said about voicing your opinion, yes! After all, that's what these forums are all about.
> 
> All the best with the delivery!!
> 
> IMO, it's the equivalent of posting in the TTC section asking for advice about an unplanned pregnancy... it's a real problem for the OP and she needs support and advice, but here is not the appropriate section.Click to expand...

Good analogy.


----------



## LittleMadam

jen1604 said:


> whoops said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LittleMadam said:
> 
> 
> Gem,
> 
> I'm pretty sure you weren't trying to hurt anyones feelings but you basically said, in an earlier post, that Sandie should not have posted on the singles forum. Why? Am guessing because of the nature of topic (which was sexual.) The thing is if the original poster had been single, I doubt the thread would have bothered you one bit.
> 
> And as to what you said about voicing your opinion, yes! After all, that's what these forums are all about.
> 
> All the best with the delivery!!
> 
> IMO, it's the equivalent of posting in the TTC section asking for advice about an unplanned pregnancy... it's a real problem for the OP and she needs support and advice, but here is not the appropriate section.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Exactly!!I might see if we can get this thread locked,its just going round in circles?xClick to expand...

Why lock the thread? Going around in circles or not, no one is being offensive or rude. It's debate.


----------



## scottishgal89

Because it's upset people and its inappropriate.


----------



## lepaskilf

It's not a good analagy! You're comparing someone easily becoming pregant and someone stuggling to, to a person being single and a person being coupled up! They don't compare! It sounds like some people in this thread, and thread only, have something against people being coupled up in general and this thread is a way of venting that in so many words!


----------



## scottishgal89

:shock:


----------



## scaredmum2be

Sandie_Cali said:


> I am so disgusted at my OH, I am at a loss of words, I even threw up.
> 
> We have not DTD in 9 weeks and before that months. Well we have been discussing it and discussing it and I kept telling him if he was not interested in me then he should leave.
> 
> Lo an behold, We were having a great night and I was hoping we would have playtime or something would happen. I started making dinner we wanted breakfast for dinner I went into the bathroom to ask him what kinda eggs he wanted and there he was in the shower MASTERBATING!!!! I got sooo pissed off, I couldnt believe he was doing this sh*t when I had not even a day before said I wanted to have sex. In my own home, while I was there for him to have sex with ME not his fricken HAND!!!:growlmad::growlmad:
> 
> I am so angry with him right now and called him selfish and everyother word in the books. I told him I did not want to be with him and he made me SICK. What he did was WRONG and HURTFUL. Here I am in the same house wanting to have sex cause its been a while and there he is in the fricken shower having sex with himself!!!!
> 
> I was so disgusted I threw up and stayed in the room the rest of the night, I didnt even finish cooking dinner, I threw it away. I am sooo hurt, disgustedm, let down, and feel unwanted.
> 
> I dont want to be here anymore, I dont want to be in the f**ked up relationship. He says he loves you but cant have sex with you. I cant stand being touched by him, muchless look at him. I Hate His Guts for putting me through this. He discusses me.:cry::cry:


Im not getting involved with whats going on im only going by the post youve done an i understand your letting your feelings out because telling ur OH is making no difference how much ur trying.

If he doesnt want to DTD then whys he with you its abit worrying that he will do things to him self but he wont bother you its like wtf:nope:
I wouldnt be happy seeing my OH masturbating himself INFACT when he did it once i went ape :growlmad: he aint done it again since lol. hope you get it sorted hun x


----------



## scottishgal89

I understand guys doing masturbating.
Yes it's not ideal when he isnt having sex with you.
But there could be a deeper meaning, there have been threads before in the girly sanctuary about guys who don't like or feel weird, having sex with their girlfriend/wife, when they're pregnant.
I would talk to him about it.
But leaving someone because they masturbated is obsurd IMO


----------



## Vickie

based on the number of reports alone I'm closing this thread as no longer constructive


----------

